# Cryptocoryne pygmaea spathe



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

C pygmaea spathe opened up last Saturday. The size of the spathe gives this species its name. Pretty tiny compared to the plant. More pictures at Aquamusing.





Bhushan


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Sweet! Good job!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Very nice. It's good to see the species name given meaning. I tried one submersed a while back, thinking it would be a small plant; it certainly isn't (about 10 inches tall). It's also rather easy in submersed culture, so I'm not sure why we don't see it grown that way more often.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> Very nice. It's good to see the species name given meaning. I tried one submersed a while back, thinking it would be a small plant; it certainly isn't (about 10 inches tall). It's also rather easy in submersed culture, so I'm not sure why we don't see it grown that way more often.


Thanks. Yes, it can get pretty large submerged. I am waiting to try one submerged but it's been over 6 month and I have not yet seen a runner from this plant. I believe it should be easier to propagate submerged looking at pictures on Neil's website where he mentions walking on a carpet of these crypts.


----------

